#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  آموزش نصب ویندوز از روی فلش مموری

## Mahmoodi

*نحوه نصب کردن ویندوز 8 (هشت) از حافظه فلش مموری*   				 					ویندوز 8 ساخت 7850 اخیرا درز شده و بسیاری از شماها دوست دارید آن را  نصب کنید، شما می توانید فایل ایمیج ویندوز 8 را بر روی فلش مموری رایت  کرده و از طریق فلش مموری ویندوز را نصب کنید، اما ما اینجا در مورد چگونگی  نصب ویندوز 8 از فلش مموری یو اس بی توضیح خواهیم داد. ما دو روش را تست  کرده ایم و هر دوی آنها به خوبی کار کرده است.
اول نیازمندی های سخت افزاری را ببینید:
+ 4GB حافظه فلش مموری
فایل ISO ویندوز 8
ویندوز XP سرویس پک 2، ویندوز ویستا، یا ویندوز 7(32 بیت یا 64 بیت)

* دوستان دو روش در اموزش زیر هست که من همیشه از روش دوم استفاده میکنم و برنامه ای که لینکش هست خودش همه کارها را انجام میده*
روش اول:

در این روش ما از CMD(به قولی همان محیط داس سیاه رنگ( برای راه انداز کردن حافظه فلش استفاده خواهیم کرد.
قدم اول: برنامه کاربردی DiskPart را از طریق کادر جستجوی منوی استارت جستجو کرده و اجرا کنید.

 
قدم دوم: دستور List Disk را اجرا کرده تا وضعیت فعلی درایوتان را چک کنید.

 
قدم سوم: دستور Select Disk 1 را اجرا کنید(عدد 1 شماره متناظر حافظه فلش  مموری شماست، در صورتی که شماره فلش مموری شما در List Disk فرق داره،  شماره آن را به جای عدد 1 وارد کنید)

 
قدم چهارم: دستور Clean را اجرا کنید.

 
قدم پنجم: یک دفعه درایو شست شما(درایوی که انتخاب کرده بودید) پاک می شود،  حال دستور Create Partition Primary را اجرا کنید تا درایو انتخاب شده،  درایو Primary شود.

 
قدم ششم: پارتیشن انتخاب شده را توسط دستور Active فعال کنید.

 
قدم هفتم: دستور Format fs=NTFS quick را برای فرمت کردن حافظه فلش مموریتان وارد کنید.

 
قدم هشتم: دستور Assign را  اجرا کنید تا نامی برای درایو شما نسبت بدهد.

 
قدم نهم: فایل های درون ISO ویندوز 8 را توسط برنامه Winrar استخراج کنید.

 
قدم دهم: فایل های استخراج شده را به حافظه ممویتان کپی کنید.


روش دوم:
این روش، روش ساده است که در این متد ما از برنامه Windows 7 USB/DVD download tool برای نصب ویندوز 8 استفاده خواهیم کرد.
*قدم اول: برنامه Windows 7 USB/DVD download tool را از آدرس زیر دانلود کرده و نصب کنید،
http://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/...D-tool.exe*
قدم دوم: ابزار را اجرا کنید و در گزینه Source File نام و مسیر فایل ISO  ویندوز 8 را وارد کنید و یا بر روی دکمه Browse کلیک کنید و فایل ISO  ویندوز 8 را توسط پنجره Open Dialog انتخاب کنید، دکمه Next را کلیک کنید.

 
قدم سوم: دستگاه حافظه فلش مموریتان را انتخاب کنید تا یک کپی در حافظه فلشتان بسازد.

 
قدم چهارم: اگز شما فایل ها را به حافظه فلش مموری کپی می کنید، دستگاه  حافظه مورد نظر را از لیست بازشو انتخاب کنید و سپس بر روی Begin Copying  کلیک کنید.

 
فقط چهار قدم لازم است تا حافظه فلش مموری راه اندازتان آماده شود.

 
 
وقتی آیکون حافظه فلش مموریتان مطابق عکس نمایش داده شده در زیر تغییر پیدا کرد، مطمئن شوید آماده شده است.

 
بعد از اینکه حافظه فلش مموریتان را راه انداز کردید، ترتیب بوت شدن را از  تنظیمات موجود در برنامه Bios کامپیوترتان را به حافظه فلش مموری تغییر  بدهید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*amen*,*aryamon*,*fanus86*,*forud*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*msdpm*,*pps2011*,*reza_476*,*saeid.rym32*,*saroveh*,*sina.azimi*,*sohil62*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*yaghob20*,*Yek.Doost*,*مارشال*,*نویدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## saeid.rym32

خیلی ممنون از آموزش کاملتون
من یک نت بوک دارم که وقتی این کارو انجام میدم با بوت ویندوز بالا نمیاد
ینی اصلا قسمت setup ویندوز 8 نمیاد :آموزش نصب ویندوز از روی فلش مموری:

----------

*1212ali*,*58mohsen*,*abady*,*forud*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*مارشال*

----------


## 58mohsen

سلام و خسته نباشيد
من وقتي فلش رو به سيستم مي زنم در قسمت LIST DISK فقط هارد و ميشناسه و با چند تا فلش ديگه هم امتحان كردم فلش شناسايي نميشه ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد

----------

*abady*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*مارشال*

----------


## Raeed2CB

سلام دوستان 
برنامه WinToFlash 
میشه با یه فلش 8 گیگ
 برنامه WinTOFlash دانلود کن با این برنامه براحتی می تونید ویندوز رو رو فلش کپی و بوتیبل براش درست کنه
ویندوز رو از طریق یو اس پی نصب کنید

دانلود برنامه


 http://downloadserver3.wintoflash.com/distributions/Wintoflash_downloader_by_betterinstaller.exe

 
   
http://wintoflash.com/download/en

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*,*Yek.Doost*,*مارشال*

----------


## h.asadi987

لینک خرابه

----------

*abady*,*مارشال*

----------


## nekooee

فقط یک لینک تو پست هست که اون هم از سایت مایکروسافت و سالم هست. پست دوم هم برنامه wintoflash هست کافی بود فقط تو گوگل اسمش و سرچ کنید هزارتا سایت میاد. 
هر وقت چیزی نیست اول تو گوگل سرچ کنید
http://soft98.ir/tags/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D...AF+WinToFlash/

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*,*مارشال*

----------


## touch

*درود
من دارم از طریق cmd اقدام میکنم
ولی وقتی clean رو تایپ میکنم با یه ارور رویرو میشم
there is not is disk selected
please select a disk try agin
10بار امتحان کردم همین ارور رو میده
با تشکررررررررررررر
*

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*,*tahaali9095*,*قیصر*

----------


## touch

:آموزش نصب ویندوز از روی فلش مموری:  :آموزش نصب ویندوز از روی فلش مموری:

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
یک برنامه  خیلی قوی 
Flash Boot
کار کردن باش اسونه - اموزشش تو نت فراوانه 
از نسخه Portable  اون استفاده بکن تا درگیر کرکش نشی 
از این جا دانلود کن soft98.ir 
فقط کافیه از ویندوز ایمیج بگیری و بقیش رو بسپاری به این برنامه 
کول دیسکت رو باید در دو حالت FAT   و یا ntsf  امتحان بکنی
اگه کول دیسکت تو بوت شناسایی میشه حتما اون رو تو اولویت بذار

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*

----------


## tahaali9095

> *درود
> من دارم از طریق cmd اقدام میکنم
> ولی وقتی clean رو تایپ میکنم با یه ارور رویرو میشم
> there is not is disk selected
> please select a disk try agin
> 10بار امتحان کردم همین ارور رو میده
> با تشکررررررررررررر
> *


با سلام 
تمام مراحل زیر را  قدم به قدم اجرا میکنید:
احتمالا شما مرحله 5 را جا  انداخته اید که CLEAN  نمیشه.
1- ابتدا یک فلش مموری با ظرفیت حداقل یک گیگا بایت را به یو اس بی ( USB ) کامپیوتر وصل کنید 
2- برنامه Command Prompt  یا CMD در ویندوز ویستا را اجرا کنید
3- بعد از اجرای نرم افزار Command Prompt ، در محیط داس عبارت *diskpart* را تایپ کنید و دکمه اینتر را فشار دهید
4- اینک عبارت *list disk* را تایپ کنید و دکمه اینتر را فشار دهید تا کلیه درایو دیسک های شما در این لیست نمایش داده شود . ( ظرفیت هارد لپ تاپ من 180 گیگابایت می باشد و برای آموزش بهتر به دوستان یک فلش مموری 2 گیگا بایتی به کامپیوترم وصل کردم که بعد از اجرای دستور list disk مطابق تصویر زیر این دو درایو دیسک را به صورت مجزا نشان میدهد که فلش مموری من با نام *Disk 1* می باشد )
5- حال دستور *select disk X* را تایپ کنید ( به جای عبارت X شماره درایو فلش مموری را تایپ کنید ) 
6- سپس دستور *clean* را تایپ کنید 
7- بعد از اجرای دستور clean دستور *create partition primary* را تایپ کنید 
8- بعد از اجرای دستور فوق دستور *select partition 1* را تایپ کنید 
9- بعد از اجرای دستور فوق دستور *active* را تایپ کنید 
10- حال باید فلش مموری خود را فرمت کنید که برای اینکار دستور *format fs=fat32* را تایپ کنید ( با انجام این کار فلش مموری با فرمت fat32 فرمت بندی میشود البته دوستان می توانند فلش مموری خود را با NTFS نیز فرمت بندی کنند 
11- بعد از اجرای دستور فوق باید کمی منتظر بمانید تا فلش مموری شما فرمت بندی شود . بعد از فرمت بندی شدن فلش مموری عبارت *assign* را تایپ کنید . 
12- در انتها دستور *exit* را تایپ کنید و از برنامه Command Prompt خارج شوید . دوستان می توانند برای درک بهتر مراحل فوق بروی تصویر زیر کلیک کنند و مراحل انجام این کار را در محیط داس مشاهده کنند .
اینک دوستان می توانند به راحتی محتویات یک سی دی و یا دی وی دی نصب یک سیستم عامل ( مثلا ویندوز ایکس پی یا ویندوز هفت  ) را در فلش مموری خود بریزند و از این فلش مموری قابل بوت برای نصب سیستم عامل بروی کامپیوتر استفاده کنند .

----------

*abady*,*mohssen*,*pps2011*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## sina.azimi

مرسی ممنون

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

